# Connecting rod dimensions same as veyron?



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking for con rod dimensions, as these would begin to make forced induction feasible with a w8 if they fit. http://www.shop-pankl.com/connecting-rods-5/titanium-connecting-rod-bugatti-veyron-3245/ Just dreaming here but I'm curious.


----------



## mperew8 (Jul 31, 2010)

1.8t rado said:


> Looking for con rod dimensions, as these would begin to make forced induction feasible with a w8 if they fit. http://www.shop-pankl.com/connecting-rods-5/titanium-connecting-rod-bugatti-veyron-3245/ Just dreaming here but I'm curious.


I don't know exactly if they are or are not, however at $1200 euro a pop even if they would fit, I'd say your better off having the custom work done to get a twin turbo set up on the W8. 

I'd love to see if a twin turbo w8 could produce 500 hp to the veryron's 1001 with the w16 quad turbo ( i know it cant but as you said nice to dream.)


----------

